# Hotel Chappaz, Bezier, France, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2016)

Came across this place by chance after a trip out to see Bezier. This sumptuous mansion sticks out like a sore thumb. It is over the road from a new shopping development, behind it a social housing scheme and to the right an abandoned garage. It’s been left a bit high and dry as other buildings around it have been demolished. This beautiful old house is pretty much near in the centre of Beziers and was originally a hotel called Hotel Chappaz. It was built by Joseph Chappaz, a wealthy wine merchant who specialised in Vermouths including Noilly-Prat. He funded its construction in 1868 for his wife Augustine. He also commissioned Jean Antoine Injalbert (1845-1933), a famous local sculptor, to execute the statues on the building’s fantastic front façade. Apparently the building subsequently passed to the ownership of a wealthy local family and was last inhabited by the mother who died about eight years ago. Her son, however, was not interested in living in the house and tried to sell the property but, as is often the case, there were no takers and the place has sat boarded up and in neglect. The house was apparently under threat of demolition a couple of years ago but is now rumoured to be going to be restored and used as offices for lawyer's as new court house or ‘Palace de Justice’ is due to be built next door. 

Having parked up and had a quick look round I could see no obvious point of entry hence sadly it’s externals only. I did find a report for this place on the 'other' site and the person did gain entry. His report showed it is pretty much stripped inside and crumbling but still retains some stunning features. The ground floor is almost entirely made from red and crème marble and it has some amazing fire-places still in-situ and a central staircase to die for. Was in two minds whether to do a report with just externals but given it hasn’t been done on here before and the sculptures make it rather special, decided to go for it.

The front is a total wow factor:


img4457 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Jean Antoine Injalbert’s sculptures on the building’s front façade are in goodish nick and amazing:


img4469 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4460 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The lower one in this pair has had a nose job though!


img4466 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4467bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the side to the right there’s an amazing wrought-iron and glass canopy that’s seen better days:


img4463 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4462 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The back elevation is less impressive:


img4464 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what happened here:


img4465 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There are also a handful of out-buildings too:


img4468 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Let’s hope it does indeed get saved…


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 28, 2016)

I like this place,plenty of nice stonework.great pics.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 28, 2016)

img4465 its possible that there was a building feature that someone fancied and whipped it away. I would love to see the inside of this building, if the outside is just as impressive. I like the sculptures.


----------



## smiler (Mar 28, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> img4465 its possible that there was a building feature that someone fancied and whipped it away. I would love to see the inside of this building, if the outside is just as impressive. I like the sculptures.



Those were my thoughts as well, you did a great job of it Hughie, Thank You.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2016)

Amazing facade! Great photos and history,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 29, 2016)

Those sculptures are excellent! Brilliant find and pictures once again HughieD


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 29, 2016)

I hope the building is saved, lot of lovely stonework and ironwork here. I'm not sure if the preservation of old buildings is better in France than it is in the UK (it can't be worse surely). Great set again though.


----------



## tazong (Mar 30, 2016)

Amazing place bud - my first thought was a clock was where that hole was , I may just have to have a trip to france - i hear the wines quite good.


----------



## Seven (Mar 30, 2016)

them sculptures really are quite something.


----------



## 0xygen (Apr 8, 2016)

I think I am going to have to check this place out - even brave it through the hole ;-)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 8, 2016)

0xygen said:


> I think I am going to have to check this place out - even brave it through the hole ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!



Ha ha Cheers Oxygen. Not sure the entry lines within the hole though I could be wrong!


----------

